# Atlas SEL : Hands free lift gate wont work.



## wave1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

Car is 2 days old and I can't seem to figure out how to get the lift gate to work. I have the key in my pocket, swipe my foot but nothing. Tried this with the car locked, unlocked, running and stopped. Does this have to be activated in the menu under settings?


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Try kick motion, not swipe, and keep leg up for 1-2 secs. Dont need to touch anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's been hit or miss for us. A delayed kick to the left of the tow hitch is usually where I've found success.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I had problems at first but realized I wasn't doing the motion correctly. It is very specific. You need to do a kick motion just to the left of the hitch receiver and then step backwards a step or so for it to engage. Once I started doing this, it has worked for me 100% of the time.


----------



## wave1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks. Ill try that. I've been doing a slow swipe


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Key in pocket. Kick under hitch..then STEP BACK FROM THE CAR! That's the key. Works perfect 100% of the time.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd say do it when no one is watching. When someone is watching, especially if I am trying to impress them with my cool new vehicle, I get a 100% fail rate. Otherwise, it's 100% successful. 

Just kidding. As others have said, the trick is to kick TOWARD the car (not swipe/across) just to the left of the hitch and then step back. Once you get the hang of it, it is very reliable. (However, I've heard some people say they have some issues when it is very sunny out. Not sure if that is true.)


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

wave1911 said:


> Car is 2 days old and I can't seem to figure out how to get the lift gate to work. I have the key in my pocket, swipe my foot but nothing. Tried this with the car locked, unlocked, running and stopped. Does this have to be activated in the menu under settings?


LOL - as i told my wife. it works best when it is 45 degrees angle of and under the trailer hitch and hold for 1 sec when you kick.. lol 
dont do a parallel with hitch - more perpendicular .. make sense?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## fallingapple (Dec 6, 2017)

Just tried this morning, failed the first kick. Looked around to make sure no one is looking at me, :banghead: tried the second kick, worked!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I know it seems strange but take a prominent step back from the tailgate after you kick and often times it works better.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Yes...a BIG step back. The kick part is very simple...just put your foot under the trailer hitch (or that area if you don't have one). Did I mention step back?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

is the step back so it doesn't hit you or do you need to do it for it to work. I tried 20 times at the grocery store this morning and it wouldn't work.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

speed51133! said:


> is the step back so it doesn't hit you or do you need to do it for it to work. I tried 20 times at the grocery store this morning and it wouldn't work.


Yes and yes


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The step back is to force you to fully remove your foot so it will work - you can stand close and it will still open. It may just be broken and need a dealer/warranty visit. Key in pocket. Step up. Deep kick straight in and out under the hitch. Step back on the out.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Ok how do you work the remote starter so the AC works


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The AC or heat will activate upon remote start based on the ambient temp.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CDNATLAS (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks all for the tips. We have had our 2021 for two days as well, and everyone one in the family has tried some variation of foot wiggle trying to make it work. ~10% success rate, but with the secret kick/step back now known, watch out.


----------



## terence23 (Aug 19, 2020)

wave1911 said:


> Car is 2 days old and I can't seem to figure out how to get the lift gate to work. I have the key in my pocket, swipe my foot but nothing. Tried this with the car locked, unlocked, running and stopped. Does this have to be activated in the menu under settings?


You need to unlock the car by clicking unlock button twice then start kicking/ swiping with your foot where the hitch. That’s where the sensors are located. Tried this with out a fail on my truck.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

terence23 said:


> You need to unlock the car by clicking unlock button twice then start kicking/ swiping with your foot where the hitch. That’s where the sensors are located. Tried this with out a fail on my truck.


You do not need to unlock the vehicle. If the key is in your pocket, the Atlas can be locked and the gate will open.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

terence23 said:


> You need to unlock the car by clicking unlock button twice then start kicking/ swiping with your foot where the hitch. That’s where the sensors are located. Tried this with out a fail on my truck.


You do not need to unlock the car......Just kick and STEP BACK. It's hands free!!! It's design so if you are carrying packages in both hands just walk up to the rear and use your foot. You can unlock the hatch with the rermote....why would you "unlock the car by clicking unlock button twice then start kicking/ swiping with your foot where the hitch".


----------



## micro98 (Mar 20, 2009)

*DesertFox* said:


> You do not need to unlock the car......Just kick and STEP BACK. It's hands free!!! It's design so if you are carrying packages in both hands just walk up to the rear and use your foot. You can unlock the hatch with the rermote....why would you "unlock the car by clicking unlock button twice then start kicking/ swiping with your foot where the hitch".


I have been told if it came with a factory installed tow package, you don’t get the kick sensor.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

micro98 said:


> I have been told if it came with a factory installed tow package, you don’t get the kick sensor.


You've been told wrong. I have a 2018 SEL Premium with factory tow package and have the hands free lift gate option.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

micro98 said:


> I have been told if it came with a factory installed tow package, you don’t get the kick sensor.


That is incorrect; my 2018 SEL has the easy-open lift gate.


----------



## Adrianbofa (Feb 23, 2021)

CDNATLAS said:


> Thanks all for the tips. We have had our 2021 for two days as well, and everyone one in the family has tried some variation of foot wiggle trying to make it work. ~10% success rate, but with the secret kick/step back now known, watch out.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's what folks are doing - wiggling their foot under the back end...without taking it back out. Hokey Pokey.


----------

